# ISPConfig 3 Subdomains



## t-mug (25. Feb. 2012)

Hallo !

Was ich  tun möchte, ist folgendes: ich möchte, währenddessen *www.exaample.com* abrufbar ist, den Inhalt der Site ändern. Also würde ich am liebsten auf einer Subdomain *tmp.example.com* den neuen Inhalt installieren, testen und dann freigeben, d.h., aus *tmp.exaample.com* abschließend *www.exaample.com* machen.

In Hosting-Panel-Szenarios, wo eine Subdomain als Apache-vhost aufgefasst wird und zugleich ein definierbarer Unterordner eines Kunden-Accounts ist, ist so etwas normalerweise kein Problem: ich ändere den Unterordner für die Ziel-(Sub)-Domain, und schon ist passiert, was ich wollte. 

ISPConfig liegt nun aber hier mit der Terminologie irgendwie "anders". Eine Subdomain ist kein vhost. Dann gibt es Erklärungen, dass statischer Inhalt mit dem speziellen Subdomain-Konzept zwar schon angezeigt werden könne, aber CMS-Content (da er i.d.R. selber rewrite-Regeln umsetzt) wieder nicht.

Naja, da ist es dann weitgehend vorbei mit der selbsterklärenden Vorgehensweise, und so entsteht auch meine Frage 

Ich muss also, soweit ich jetzt sehe, für mein Vorhaben keine Subdomain anlegen, sondern ein gänzlich neues Web und diesem den Domain(!)-Namen *tmp.example.com* geben. Dann kann ich *www.exaample.com* bei der Umstellung in z.B. *old.example.com* umbenennen und nachdem die Skripte dies im Hintergrund erledigt haben, kann ich endlich das Web mit der Domain *tmp.example.com* in* example.com* umbenennen.

Die Frage endlich: kann ich tatsächlich so vorgehen? gibt es dabei irgendwelche Nebeneffekte (bestehende Mailkonten etc.)??

Vielen, vielen Dank ansonsten für den Riesensprung, den ISPConfig von v2 zu v3 gemacht hat


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2012)

Das geht ganz einfach:

1) Neue webseite erstellen tmp.example.com und dort die neue Seite installieren.
2) Freischalten:

Alte Seite: Domain ändern in old.example.com
Neue Seite: Domain ändern in example.com


----------



## t-mug (27. Feb. 2012)

*Vielen Dank*

Hatte es schon so gemacht und sieht alles gut und problemlos aus 

Danke!


----------

